# Want or need this?



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Just saw this on the web and thought I would share the info with you.

http://www.surpluscomputers.com/sto...l&item=SWW13452

Don't know how they can sell like this but I guess they find it legal.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

buf said:


> but I guess they find it legal.


That depends if selling a Nero disc labeled "BUNDLE WITH HARDWARE ONLY - NOT FOR RESALE" without any hardware is considered legal. Then again the seller could include a single screw used for mounting a CD burner and call it a hardware "bundle".


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That is a pretty amazing price for Office 2003.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Strange, but the link I first posted did not take me to the CD for sale but instead took me to the "home" page where many other items are listed.  
I just went to the link again, c/p it and here it is again:
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=SWW13452 
Now the question is, what changed it?

BTW, John, I did not understand your comment. Guess I missed "something".


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My comment was as stated, that's a pretty amazing price for a licensed copy of Office 2003. What part of that statement didn't you understand?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Just as confused John so guess I understood *none* of what you said about Office 2003. Where are you coming from in that regard? Where is Office 2003 mentioned in the link I posted? And BTW, what is the price?
Can anyone else relate to his comment?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

This?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks aarhus2004 but that is not the link I posted. He must have gone on from there searching for "other" things. Little wonder I couldn't figure out his remark


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is what I get when I click on the link in post #1 using Firefox ...


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

*Exactly* cwwozniak. The CD is all the link is addressing and that was my intent to pass on to everyone. Thanks for your reply. John just wandered around clicking on some of the links on the left side of the linked window I sent and caused his remark to be disassociated with the intent of my thread.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I think that there may be some kind of funky link created in TSG's server. The target URL matches exactly the shortened version shown on screen. I had thought that when pasting a long URL into a new posting, it would be displayed with shortened text but the actual link was the full URL.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Well John being the super sleuth he reportedly is, he will find an answer. Otherwise, I have said all I can say.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

buf said:


> Just as confused John so guess I understood *none* of what you said about Office 2003. Where are you coming from in that regard? Where is Office 2003 mentioned in the link I posted? And BTW, what is the price?
> Can anyone else relate to his comment?


It was on the page, which seems to change hourly. Here's the price and product I was referring to, which I saw on your link when I looked: http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=SWW12430


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

No Comment


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

buf said:


> No Comment


Why not?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I don't think he knows what NFR means or your earlier comments. JW meant if the price seems too good to be true it probably is....think about it.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thank you O KIA (know it all) Rockn but I beg you to please let it be known what you think NFR means. There may be 1 or 2 people somewhere in the world that don't know. They will be forever indebted to you for sharing your vast knowledge.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

NFR - Not For resale.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks John but I am not one of those 1-2 people in the world I referred in my reply directed to Rockn. I know the meaning of NFR!!! 
I still did not know that the links change periodically at the site I was giving out; if they do. Don't know how you were able to access that site by clicking on my link---but you did


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Well, after wading through a bit of static when I first posted this, I am happy to report that my $6 investment appears to have bought a full Nero 7. 
I backed up my already installed Nero 6.6 (because the CD asks to allow the uninstall, *except files/folder Newnet and SIPPS*, of all previous Nero before 7 will install.) I allowed that and removed the option to install the Yahoo toolbar, accepted the regular or full install and accepted all of the install options. Haven't fully tested the install and, in fact, only checked a couple of features---they worked. For those who want this, go here: http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=SWW13452 Good luck.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Been away for a few days and unable to post back my findings until now.

Have now tested most of the features in Nero that interests me. 1 or 2 requires a purchase of updates to make it fully functional. So much for the CD disk being a full Nero 7.
FWIW, Best Buy is offering, this week, the full Nero 7 Ultra Edition for a net $20 *after* an in store instant savings of $60 and a $20 mail in rebate as an upgrade=a net $20. The CD I bought for $6 qualifies for the upgrade saving of $20; so all is not lost if I decide to buy the 7 Ultra Edition.  
Any opinions of this Nero version---good and/or bad?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks bu in the Nero you had gotten. Better check out things more to see what all really works.
But the full Nero 7 Ultra Edition I work guess is fully functional so just may be the best deal of all.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I only saw one item in version 7 that greatly interested me; that is the ability to backup a hard drive to another hard drive and especially an external hard drive.
I may consider possibly wasting $20 and get version 7 and just hold on to it; wait for Nero to perhaps offer some updates. 
So far, version 6.6 does what I want except for the one feature mentioned above.
I still have Acronis TI version 7 available and at present, I am doing their 15 day free trial of version 9, build 3633. Not overly impressed---yet and can't update to the latest build, which I think is 3677.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would think for back your want to use TI.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I do use TI but the version I have does not do a good job of allowing a back up to an external hard drive--in fact, no good at all. And I have begun to use a USB external HD for back ups. A back up to CDs 3 days ago used 9 CDR blanks(not much expense) but it takes much longer than backing up to a HD.
Supposedly TI version 9 allows one to use blank DVDs for back up but I haven't seen anyone posting their successes.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok I got yea bu.

Hey keep an eye on this tread.

RollBack Rx - System & Data Recovery Software
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/489562-rollback-rx-system-data-recovery.html


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks for that referral link hewee. I did a little reading about this software and will keep an eye on it.
Tell me what you see on your monitor screen when you click on that llink:
http://www.horizondatasys.com/169614.ihtml Is the page "faded out" or maybe has a "washed out" look?? On my screen it does and almost to the point that it is NOT easy to read and makes me NOT to want to read it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome. 
Page looks just find to me bu. The test is a darker gray so not as dark as black text.
Resize the font on the page to make it bigger and more easy to read.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I have just compared the version of the different applications in Nero Essentials 7 that I have installed on my computer using the $6 CD and I now have the *same* versions as shown on the Nero home site for those applications that I am most interested in  I do not have the ability to record TV programs of my choice;(I very easily can watch and listen to any of the cable channels that I receive on my TV--I have a Hauppauge TV card installed) nor can I do a backup to an external hard drive. I could buy those plug ins but I may as well buy the whole package from Best Buy for $20.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I would want to have better backup options then you have now. Be worth it to buy the one from best buy.


----------



## divt154 (Feb 22, 2006)

So, is this legal and worth it?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I haven't seen anything that "brands" this as an outlaw or illegal. Nero recognized the registration numbers that are printed on the jacket with the CD inside it otherwise I would not have been to update those apps I mentioned.
Worth it? That is a decision you will need to make. If $6 is too much of a gamble to you, then it isn't worth it. I don't mean that comment to be "nasty".


----------



## divt154 (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, ok thanks for the info. Incredible site! Amazing discounts.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Having just done a search for other forums mentioning 'supercomputers', I came across this thread. I didn't read it all, but some way down a poster states that M/S Office '03 they're selling, is the student version.

Here in the UK I believe you are required to provide proof that you're in full time study to qualify.

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cach...com+--+LEGAL+ISSUES&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=30


----------

